# So, I've been challenged to a rap battle by a white kid.....



## Larry (May 6, 2011)

Good, now that I have your attention, _I've been challenged to a rap battle by a white kid. _My friend called me, telling me that one of my friends requested to have a rap battle at 12:30 PM CDT on Monday. After a few minutes of laughing, I told her to tell him that I accepted the battle. 

Now, I have to come up with material. These are some snippets I came up with so far...

*"It takes too long, yo momma so slow, it takes five hours fo' yo' daddy to blow"*

*"Man, in your dreams. It's so obscene, that you're actually into this kind of thing."*

*"He challenged me to a rap battle because I'm just blacker. Please somebody give me some cheese for this cracker."*

Well, how was that?


I know that I have to come up with more material, and make sure EVERYTHING flows together, but I'm scared that I might choke. Anyone got any advice?

PS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is a picture of me, just to give you some "idea" of what the rap battle is gonna look like. Sadly, I don't have the picture of my friend.

I'm also gonna record the rap battle and post it EVERYWHERE, especially FA.


----------



## LizardKing (May 6, 2011)

I cannot laugh hard enough at this thing


----------



## Larry (May 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I cannot laugh hard enough at this thing



You should've heard me when I got the phone call...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2011)

I cannot rhyme to save my life... My advice is mostly:

 - Wait your turn.
 - Say nothing.
 - Slap the other guy. :V


----------



## RedSavage (May 6, 2011)

What is this, 8-Mile? 

You messed up when you _accepted_ the challenge. :V


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2011)

So wait, how do these things work? Are you supposed to think of lines beforehand? I thought it was mostly improv

Maybe just think of some good word pairs - like you'd think of "cracker / smack her" beforehand and then weave it into something about his mom not aborting him or something :V


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

Pipe and fighting trousers all the way! :V

But realy, you will need some quick thinking for this. If you can build something up on his words that shreads it apart than you win.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

Instead of rapping, you should spit gasoline on him and set him on fire. Battle this FOO! Or just kick him in the balls.


----------



## RedSavage (May 6, 2011)

Here's a suggestion. Kind of take all of what we're throwing out and combine them. Here's a small bit...

Sooo what you think
This a movie, 8-Mile?
Wipe that fucking smirk off your face
Ain't no reason for you to smile
I've seen lots of shit
But this is your mama's pile

So now look at you
Wonderin' why I'm all hos-stile-in
Revel and revile-in
So you better get in rank and file-in
Before I slap you with some roof tile-in.

*edit*

I just re-read this. And holy shit it sounded a lot better when I was writing it. :C


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 6, 2011)

If I were you, I'd challenge the stereotypes and read him something classy from a book. If you've got a "ghetto blaster", load it up with some nice, classic background music.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 6, 2011)

All I can think of is "let's green eggs and ham it."

I really don't get the thrill of doing insult rhymes to prove street cred. It's like they're verbally smacking your face with a shovel, everybody loses. Go with what one of the above posters said.


----------



## Plantar (May 6, 2011)

record this for future generations (and youtube), regardless


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 6, 2011)

Oh man, you gonna be hella embarrassed if you get served by the white fry.


----------



## Tissemand (May 6, 2011)

I never really knew these actually existed. Mind = blown.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> So wait, how do these things work? Are you supposed to think of lines beforehand? I thought it was mostly improv
> 
> Maybe just think of some good word pairs - like you'd think of "cracker / smack her" beforehand and then weave it into something about his mom not aborting him or something :V


 Yeah, you can't prepare the kind of funny that's gonna win a smack talk session. Gotta go with the flow.


----------



## Larry (May 6, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Here's a suggestion. Kind of take all of what we're throwing out and combine them. Here's a small bit...
> 
> Sooo what you think
> This a movie, 8-Mile?
> ...



I think it's okay. Just take off the "in" and it should be better. xD


Azure said:


> Yeah, you can't prepare the kind of funny that's gonna win a smack talk session. Gotta go with the flow.


 
You can't just think of something GOOD in the heat of the moment, you have to think of something beforehand, then add something to build it up before you can use it. 

Right now, I'm having a mindblock. I didn't think this would be hard. I told a few other friends about the battle, they all lol'd. One of my friends told me that he ahs a bunch of rhymes to dish me out. Now I'm just fucking scared...


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

Don't worry you're black you will obviously beat him.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

Maybe you do.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 6, 2011)

Somehow this reminds me of a movie.


----------



## anero (May 6, 2011)

Just listen to a bunch of UK rap and hope the white kid hasn't heard of them

[yt]3wpCf0FsZKQ[/yt]
(skip to around 3:02 for Example's verse)

[yt]ToZUIdbgqjE[/yt]


----------



## crustone (May 6, 2011)

It's gunna go down like this but with rap

[yt]JgRmI7AJ3T0[/yt]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> So wait, how do these things work? Are you supposed to think of lines beforehand? I thought it was mostly improv
> 
> Maybe just think of some good word pairs - like you'd think of "cracker / smack her" beforehand and then weave it into something about his mom not aborting him or something :V


 
Okay, there's two main schools of thought about "freestyle" or "battle" rap, and one, allegedly the more "oldschool" is that yes, indeed, you _do_ prepare your material beforehand, but it's not as simple as just coming up with whatever rhymes and sounds cool. You try to anticipate your opponent and have not just a structure of your own worked out, but possible comebacks to what you think they might say, etc. The other is you wing it, maybe having something prepared if you open, but aside from that you have to try to think up responses _as_ your opponent is rapping, and some people think that takes more innate talent, but in practice both are incredibly fucking hard to do legit.

As for OP, I like your last line especially. That's some classic shit right there. I'm extremely fucking sleep deprived right now so I'm not sure I can contribute much in the way of material but I'm guessing you already know this person anyway and the only advice I'd give is to use that to your advantage and milk it for all its worth, play up your strengths vs their weaknesses, etc. I'm just about the last person in the world who's going to say white people shouldn't rap or challenge black rappers, but at the same time if you can't stand the heat, get back in the kitchen and make a brother a sandwich because he crossed enemy lines, so ain't no cryin', just heavy damage.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 7, 2011)

Epic rap battles of historyyyyyyy
They're awesome. And i'm sure you'll win.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 7, 2011)

Maybe you can turn it into one of those "losers' life is forfeit" things you see in the movies all the time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 7, 2011)

Us whites suck at rapping.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

Why's it always gotta be a rap battle? So low-brow man. 




I want to see an opera battle.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 7, 2011)

Yo Larry, here is a couple of verses for you.  

*Who the hell are you, what are you tryna show,
coming up to me, with skin thats whiter than snow.
You think your all that, the fuckin bees knees?
all I have to say to that, "pfffft bitch please"
The lyrics you spit, that you think are thilling, 
you wanna know the truth, they're simply illing.
I'm blacker than black, your whiter than white,
I bet at bedtime you still need your baby nightlight.

You know what you are, a cracker who's mind is sick.
Better give up, before my rhymes make you paraplegic.
Gather round everyone, this kid is fail because he,
thinks he can beat me, but his words just make my head fuzzy.
Bitch ain't got the rhymin, the timin, but soon he will be cryin.
Remember Yoda in Episode five, "do, or do not, there is no try."
Thats all your doing whitey is tryin, but I'm way above you, I'm fuckin flyin.
So go home, eat your greens and grow up nice and strong.
Or try and serve me again, and you'll be suckin on my dong.

*I'll think up more later.  Also Larry, if you wanna hear how that sounds, so show you the rhyming, and tempo, shoot me a note and I'll record it and put it on FA so you can see.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

I didn't know it was possible for my day to be ruined less than four hours into it. 


Then Tomias tried to rap. 


Now I know.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I didn't know it was possible for my day to be ruined less than four hours into it.
> 
> 
> Then Tomias tried to rap.
> ...



Pfft, dude your just jealous because you don't have my lyrical capabilities with Rap.  Also, I never try when I rap, I do.  So step off, unless you want a rap battle as well :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 7, 2011)

I just came up with an awesome line

Honestly the world would be much better off
If you'd ended up a cum stain in your dad's gym sock

OHHHHHH BURRRRNNNNNN


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 7, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I just came up with an awesome line
> 
> Honestly the world would be much better off
> If you'd ended up a cum stain in your dad's gym sock
> ...



Fuck thats a good one.  If only off and sock rhymed....


----------



## Xegras (May 7, 2011)

Who knew furries trying to rhyme would be so funny.


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-bone seriously failed to deliver enough werewolf rap battling content.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Pfft, dude your just jealous because you don't have my lyrical capabilities with Rap.  Also, I never try when I rap, I do.  So step off, unless you want a rap battle as well :V


 
No, dude, that was bad. Yeah, you never try, you just do, like Yoda, okay, but that's just a line from a movie. Doing anything and not sucking at it is work. The trick with any kind of art is to not look like it took work, but to not suck either.



Exunod said:


> Wolf-bone seriously failed to deliver enough werewolf rap battling content.


 
That's because werewolves don't battle rap. They howl contrived diatribes accompanied by electric guitars and then yelp something kinda resembling rap but that doesn't exactly say anything except describing vague emotional responses to "the darkness" or "all this madness" or "this fog of confusion". Basically werewolf music is shit like Korn, Slipknot, Linkin Park, Evanescence and Nightwish.


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> That's because werewolves don't battle rap. They howl contrived diatribes accompanied by electric guitars and then yelp something kinda resembling rap but that doesn't exactly say anything except describing vague emotional responses to "the darkness" or "all this madness" or "this fog of confusion". Basically werewolf music is shit like Korn, Slipknot, Linkin Park, Evanescence and Nightwish.


 
I approve of this message.


----------



## crustone (May 7, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Fuck thats a good one.  If only off and sock rhymed....



Honestly the world would be a much better place 
If you'd ended up a cum stain on your mothers face


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> That's because werewolves don't battle rap. They howl contrived diatribes accompanied by electric guitars and then yelp something kinda resembling rap but that doesn't exactly say anything except describing vague emotional responses to "the darkness" or "all this madness" or "this fog of confusion". Basically werewolf music is shit like Korn, Slipknot, Linkin Park, Evanescence and Nightwish.


 
So what kind of species DOES have rap battles?


----------



## Garfang (May 7, 2011)

I don't know about rapping >< but the best battle rap i have ever seen >< is this

[video=youtube;UcTLJ692F70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcTLJ692F70[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Exunod said:


> So what kind of species DOES have rap battles?


 
I'm going to assume pit bulls that are too fucked up to actually fight.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

Exunod said:


> So what kind of species DOES have rap battles?


 
wiggers and chavs.

[yt]M4Li2s1ig7o[/yt]


----------



## Larry (May 7, 2011)

crustone said:


> Honestly the world would be a much better place
> If you'd ended up a cum stain on your mothers face


 
FLAWLESS VICTORY.



Wolf-Bone said:


> As for OP, I like your last line especially. That's some classic shit right there.


 
Really? Th-thanks, that really means a lot coming from you.
**touching moment**


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

I realize that you're only fifteen, but you'd do good to drop the misconception that rhythmic ability is somehow determined by your skin tone. And really, based on those lines, I wouldn't be surprised if he smokes you.

[yt]KvAJ_s_C1Mw[/yt]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 8, 2011)

If he is the next Eminem you're fucked.


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

Skin colour doesn't matter when it comes to rapping, what matters is skill.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2011)

Use iambic pentameter. Automatic victory.


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I'm going to assume pit bulls that are too fucked up to actually fight.


That isn't a pit, that's an American Staffordshire Terrier. Backyard breeders [BYB] like to breed Amstaffs or AmBullies and call them Pitbulls, because they don't actually know much about the breed. This is an American Pit Bull Terrier:


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 8, 2011)

Don't think of it at all.

Your instincts will kick in when it's your turn.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Before the battle starts, cut your face to intimidate him.  He'll probably forget most of what he thought up beforehand.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 8, 2011)

I must say that I find it amusing how some rather blatant racism can be considered to be fine as long as it's coming from a negro, while even little things, like the first half of this sentence, raises eyebrows all around.


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> I must say that I find it amusing how some rather blatant racism can be considered to be fine as long as it's coming from a negro, while even little things, like the first half of this sentence, raises eyebrows all around.


 
It sure does. It's 2011; who says "negro" anymore?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> It sure does. It's 2011; who says "negro" anymore?


 
People who have time machines. 

I'M ON TO YOU DUDE WITH A REALLY WEIRD NAME!


----------



## Bir (May 8, 2011)

Being a white girl with no rythm for anything other than a piano, I have no advice for you. XD 

But this shiz is hilarious. XDDDD Can't wait to see how it turns out. 

But I have to admit that I find the idea of two opera singers trying to rap hilarious, and that is what is going on in my  mind because of this thread. My mind, of course, never thinks of anything that's close to 50% on topic. XD


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

I still say negro. :I


----------



## Xegras (May 8, 2011)

I thought it was a world wide accepted thing that blatant racism was okay as long as you aren't white, obviously this nifty little pamphlet was wrong.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> People who have time machines.
> 
> I'M ON TO YOU DUDE WITH A REALLY WEIRD NAME!


 
The sixties never ended, man.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> The sixties never ended, man.


 
I don't buy it. I'm still going to find your time machine and steal it. 

Failing that, I'm taking your LSD.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Failing that, I'm taking your LSD.


 
Oh, oh no, no, no, no, no, no, no!


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> Oh, oh no, no, no, no, no, no, no!


 
No no there's no limit.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 9, 2011)

*"Here you are trying to talk smack
Are you trying to make up for the skills you appear to lack?
Is the truth that you have fear?
This entire situation seems rather queer."*

Bitch you ain't got nothin' on my rhymes. :U


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 9, 2011)

If you lose, just pull the race card.
Say that because you are black, you are a better rapper by default, no matter how many rap battles you lose to him you _are_ better too him just because of race.
He will rage .


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 9, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> If you lose, just pull the race card.
> Say that because you are black, you are a better rapper by default, no matter how many rap battles you lose to him you _are_ better too him just because of race.
> He will rage .


 
That's just dumb. :|


----------



## Xegras (May 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That's just dumb. :|


 
And OP insinuating he is a better rapper because of skin color wasn't?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 9, 2011)

Xegras said:


> And OP insinuating he is a better rapper because of skin color wasn't?


 
I completely missed that bit, tbh. ._.


----------



## Aegis (May 9, 2011)

OP needed to take tips from this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icb_tRTnA4g


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 9, 2011)

Aegis said:


> OP needed to take tips from this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icb_tRTnA4g


 
Oh, my god.

_That_ was awesome.


----------



## Jashwa (May 9, 2011)

I REALLLLLLLLLLLLLY hope OP gets owned by the white kid. It would be hilarious. 

I hope it's like a ringer and the kid is secretly Eminem.


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

All of the Beastie Boys will show up on stage and take turns schooling him.


----------



## Larry (May 9, 2011)

Xegras said:


> And OP insinuating he is a better rapper because of skin color wasn't?


 
Wait, what? I never said that. I barely rap at all.


But either way, the rap battle was a total *FAILURE.*Most of the time, we spent most of the time arguing who goes first. When Louie (the white kid) was first, he kept on hesitating, trying to think of something (that's why I wrote mine down). The audience got very impatience, so everybody decided for me to go first, even though I didn't want to. When I finally did 4 lines, my mind went utterly blank, and said "that's it". 

Nobody won, nobody lost. Not a single ounce of fuck was given today. 

I'm gonna upload the audio and video of the failure probably by tomorrow night, if the internet is working. But please, don't expect anything GOOD out of this.


----------



## Xegras (May 9, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Wait, what? I never said that.


 
Key word is insinuating buster.

When you make an entire thread dedicated to the fact you are challenged to a rap battle with a *white kid. *That's a bit insinuation.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Wait, what? I never said that. I barely rap at all.
> 
> 
> But either way, the rap battle was a total *FAILURE.*Most of the time, we spent most of the time arguing who goes first. When Louie (the white kid) was first, he kept on hesitating, trying to think of something (that's why I wrote mine down). The audience got very impatience, so everybody decided for me to go first, even though I didn't want to. When I finally did 4 lines, my mind went utterly blank, and said "that's it".
> ...


 
Lolpredictablefailure.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2011)

So no youtube video then?


----------



## Larry (May 9, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Key word is insinuating buster.
> 
> When you make an entire thread dedicated to the fact you are challenged to a rap battle with a *white kid. *That's a bit insinuation.


 lol i so dumb. 
You have a point there. But no, I never thought I had the upper hand because I was black. I was scared shitless the whole time, I thought _he_ was gonna beat me, but it was just a TOTAL FAILURE.    


Aden said:


> So no youtube video then?


 Oh yeah. I promised people that I was gonna upload it, so that's what I'll do. I just can't do it right now.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> But either way, the rap battle was a total *FAILURE.*


 
I did not see this coming. Allow me to clarify that the previous statement was riddled with sarcasm.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> the rap battle was a total *FAILURE.*


 
Shit sux. :<


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 10, 2011)

Should've used my lines :V
He totally would not have known how to relpy :U


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 10, 2011)

Ode, to your mother.

On the eve of a warm summer's night, memories of your mother dwelled in my head, her soft, luscious hair, dancing around her soft shoulders. white like the moon, when I got her in bed.

Say that to him, that will surprise him.

EDIT: FUCK! late to the party.


----------



## Ben (May 10, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Ode, to your mother.
> 
> On the eve of a warm summer's night, memories of your mother dwelled in my head, her soft, luscious hair, dancing around her soft shoulders. white like the moon, when I got her in bed.
> 
> ...


 
That doesn't even flow correctly. What is this supposed to be.

[yt]XSbZidsgMfw[/yt]

Have more good rap.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2011)

Ben said:


> >Rap
> >Good


 
>A fatal error has occured


----------



## Ozriel (May 10, 2011)

White people can't rap. 
Make a bunch of racist lyrics about the kid and you'll win.


----------



## Ben (May 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> >A fatal error has occured


 
Just don't go saying it isn't music (oh gosh), and we're good.

Also, more white rappers.

[yt]sJ7w-z4BvMo[/yt]
[yt]hoLxuyV9qz8[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (May 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> >A fatal error has occured


 
I take it you never listened to 2pac then.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> >A fatal error has occured


 
Don't be that guy :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I take it you never listened to 2pac then.


 
'course not. My interest didn't last very long since rap revolves mostly around lyrics than any instruments and being very deaf doesn't really help.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Wait, what? I never said that. I barely rap at all.
> 
> 
> But either way, the rap battle was a total *FAILURE.*Most of the time, we spent most of the time arguing who goes first. When Louie (the white kid) was first, he kept on hesitating, trying to think of something (that's why I wrote mine down). The audience got very impatience, so everybody decided for me to go first, even though I didn't want to. When I finally did 4 lines, my mind went utterly blank, and said "that's it".
> ...


 
And this is why there are no furry rappers outside the internet and a grand total of *one* popular white rapper outside the internet.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2011)

white rappiiiiin'

[yt]G9xlJ_9GlCw[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> 'course not. My interest didn't last very long since rap revolves mostly around lyrics than any instruments and being very deaf doesn't really help.


 
Well you shouldn't judge it then.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Well you shouldn't judge it then.


 
In my opinion, music should be more about the sound, rather than the words. Not saying that rap (and reggae for that matter, which I sometimes enjoy) have bad sounds, but they just seem to lack the complexity that many love so much.


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2011)

Holy fuck what was that gibberish coming out of that guy's mouth? How is that even possible?


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Holy fuck what was that gibberish coming out of that guy's mouth? How is that even possible?


 
I understood it okay :V

(I frequently talk too fast so I'm probably used to it)


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Holy fuck what was that gibberish coming out of that guy's mouth? How is that even possible?


 
Don't you remember the Micro Machines guy?


----------



## Larry (May 10, 2011)

[yt]EK1aSrU2GkE[/yt]


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

That entire video just _screamed_ upper-middle-class suburb


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2011)

Yo yo yo, I'm a futha fuckin furry,
I know all about bein' murry and purry,
Some o' that yiff be hotter than curry
Your mom got fucked by a dog. :V
*drops mic at opponents feet*


Yeah... I shouldn't do this... *does other things*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> In my opinion, music should be more about the sound, rather than the words. Not saying that rap (and reggae for that matter, which I sometimes enjoy) have bad sounds, but they just seem to lack the complexity that many love so much.



I hope you're not confusing reggae and dancehall. Dancehall's a lot like hip hop, but even a lot of that is pretty "musical" and "complex".



Jashwa said:


> Holy fuck what was that gibberish coming out of that guy's mouth? How is that even possible?


 
Dude, that style of rap has been done so long and so much it's actually kinda played out now. It's just a matter of writing lyrics in a way that the syllables of each word kinda lend themselves well to being said fast.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 10, 2011)

LOL, suburban kids trying to rap battle.



Ben said:


> Just don't go saying it isn't music (oh gosh), and we're good.
> 
> Also, more white rappers.


That second one was epic.


I remember this one guy I knew that could rap battle, and I watched him do it once. Thing was, his lyrics were pretty much what most popular gangsta-rap lyrics are about: Sex, violence, bling, drugs. He'd rap about how badly he'd fuck up/kill the other person, or how awesome he was with all the women, or how the other guy's girls would come to him because of his sexual prowress, or how much bling and awesome shit he had, or how much weed he smoked, ect.

For an epic challenge, do a rap battle that does not have any of the items on the below list:
- Has no references to weed/drugs
- Bling, cars, rims, chrome, clothing, material posessions
- violence, guns, killing, fist-fights
- sex, fucking, hos, bitches, the size of your penis, how awesome you are with women
- the other person's mother in any way.

Do this and minds will be blown.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> For an epic challenge, do a rap battle that does not have any of the items on the below list:
> - Has no references to weed/drugs
> - Bling, cars, rims, chrome, clothing, material posessions
> - violence, guns, killing, fist-fights
> ...


 
This is why I love Busdriver~


----------



## Itakirie (May 10, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> For an epic challenge, do a rap battle that does not have any of the items on the below list:
> - Has no references to weed/drugs
> - Bling, cars, rims, chrome, clothing, material posessions
> - violence, guns, killing, fist-fights
> ...


 
The universe would collapse upon itself. And it would be beautiful.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 10, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> LOL, suburban kids trying to rap battle.
> 
> 
> That second one was epic.
> ...


 
AHHAHAHAHHHHH ITS FUNNY BECAUSE ITS IMPOSSIBLE  :V


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

c:

[yt]4oCZyMjio7o[/yt]


----------



## Tun (May 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> video


 
That... Was... Fantastic! 

Oh man, thanks for uploading.


----------



## Larry (May 11, 2011)

Tun said:


> That... Was... Fantastic!
> 
> Oh man, thanks for uploading.



You forgot the ":V" in your post.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 11, 2011)

larry669 said:


> [yt]EK1aSrU2GkE[/yt]


 
I could not push myself into watching more than thirty-five seconds of that. I'm sorry.


----------



## Tun (May 11, 2011)

larry669 said:


> You forgot the ":V" in your post.


 
But I was being sincere. The lol factor makes up for the lack of talent.


----------



## Larry (May 11, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> I could not push myself into watching more than thirty-five seconds of that. I'm sorry.


I _*REALLY REALLY*_ don't blame you at all.     


Tun said:


> But I was being sincere. The lol factor makes up for the lack of talent.


 *tries so hard to rebuild reputation* :V

GUIS GUIS! WATCH ME DANCE!!1!1!1!!!!!11!!!  
[yt]-qq-RkjfK0I[/yt]


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

that's not dancing, that's boy band stage choreography


----------



## Ozriel (May 11, 2011)

The Black race disowns you. :V


----------



## Larry (May 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Black race disowns you. :V



I have failed. OTL

*two more posts until Zeke reaches 10,000*


----------



## CrazyLee (May 11, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> For an epic challenge, do a rap battle that does not have any of the items on the below list:
> - Has no references to weed/drugs
> - Bling, cars, rims, chrome, clothing, material posessions
> - violence, guns, killing, fist-fights
> ...



Forgot one: No profanity. :V

I think it's funny when I hear some rap songs on the radio and half the lyrics are blanked out. "And I was *2 sec silence* and then *silence* with my *10 sec silence* and those *silence* be *silence for 20 seconds*"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 11, 2011)

my flows make bros go whoa your mother says holla


----------



## Larry (May 11, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> my flows make bros go whoa your mother says holla



......


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 11, 2011)

the one time i had to freestyle i was mad crunk and just ended up scatting

it was a real nightmare


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> the one time i had to freestyle i was mad crunk and just ended up scatting
> 
> it was a real nightmare


 
Now that I would have liked to see.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 12, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Now that I would have liked to see.


 
that was the night i blacked out! 


i think i snorted adderall...


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 12, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> the one time i had to freestyle i was mad crunk and just ended up scatting
> 
> it was a real nightmare


 
Scatting... your pants?

Oh God I'm so sorry what have I done


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Scatting... your pants?
> 
> Oh God I'm so sorry what have I done



2 Girls 1 Cup. 

Oh god, what have _I_ done?


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 12, 2011)

That video left my speechless, but not in the good way.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

This thread has gone from a rap battle to scat fetish.

*clap*  *clap*

"Oh good, my slow clap processor made it into this thing."


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2011)

Damn dude, Jon Stewart did a much better rap than you guys last night
no seriously


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> Damn dude, Jon Stewart did a much better rap than you guys last night
> no seriously


 
It's been proven that Jews make pretty good rappers.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> It's been proven that Jews make pretty good rappers.


 

For instance.


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> For instance.


 
hahahahahaha


----------



## CrazyLee (May 12, 2011)

scat singing is when you go shibi dibi dowap wowbamboom

[video=youtube;TX-KDnKcCxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX-KDnKcCxk[/video]

But please, continue talking about feces. It's a typical furry thing.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 12, 2011)

On the topic of scat singing, I have to admit that I've always admired and enjoyed the music of Scatman John Larkin. He's one of those people who should bring a smile to anyone's face.


----------



## Larry (May 13, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> scat singing is when you go shibi dibi dowap wowbamboom
> 
> [video=youtube;TX-KDnKcCxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX-KDnKcCxk[/video]
> 
> *But please, continue talking about feces. It's a typical furry thing.*


 
*clap* *clap*

"Good, that's still working."


----------



## Sakura Yakushi (Feb 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> Good, now that I have your attention, _I've been challenged to a rap battle by a white kid._



Wow, what a racist.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2014)

How did you even find this? 


I don't actually care, that was just me expressing surprise. 


This thread is getting locked for being not relevant anymore and necroed without any significant update.


----------

